# question about ghost shrimps



## Rice

can ghost shrimp kill other fish? everyday since i got them one of my small guppies (about an inch) dies. the temperature of the tank is 70 and i didnt add the bagged water (by adding water slowly to the bag and than netting all the shrimp out).


----------



## fishboy

i haven't seen it happen and i have 7 ghosts w/ fish


----------



## shev

you sure theyre ghost shrimp? many other shrimp can pass off as ghosts, especially when young. Like red clawed shrimp, look the same, except a red band around the claw, and they get 3 times larger. but no, ghost shrimp wont kill your fish, you may see them eating a dead one, but thats just because they are scavengers. 70 is a tad cold.


----------



## Rice

they have a red band around the claw -_-. will red claw shrimps kill my fish? :roll:. PetsMart said it was ghost shrimp. and i read before how many ppl liked ghost shrimp and they sold em for 30 cents each so i got 10 :lol: . hopefully there not deadly....


----------



## Rice

i just researched and only found one site with information. turns out they do attack my fish since there small  :evil:  ill just transfer all my fish to the 29 gallon thats halfway done cycling without fish. are those shrimp worth more $$$ than ghost shrimp? im gona buy em all from petsmart if it is... than correct them after i pay for them. do you guys know anything about red claw shrimp and how to take care of them? do you know any sites? what kind of fish go good with them?


----------



## shev

Hmmm, I'd leave them, and not disturb them unitl you actually see them kill a fish. Ghost shrimp actually also have red bands before their claws, all the pics of red clawed shrimp Ive seen vary a lot. some have a brownish tint, some are translucent, not quite transparent like ghost shrimp.


----------



## Rice

can you give me an idea on how ill see them attack. i see the shrimps attack each other but i cant watch at night when the fish are sleeping.


----------



## Hamm3592

I found a website all about aquarium shrimp, and it said that red clawed shrimp dont always have red claws and that they wont hurt other fish. heres the site if you want to read more http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Shrimps.htm


----------

